# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  как автоматизировать запись файлов на cd

## Faker2212

как автоматизировать запись файлов на cd

----------


## kestlx

в нерке 7-й помоему есть такая функция.

----------

